# 500 Internal Server Error



## Telekomunikacja (11 November 2004)

Grüß Gott!

Ich hatte heute Probleme, die homepage von Arcor aufzurufen. Manchmal kommt gar nichts, oft aber (und das ganz schnell):



> *Internal Server Error*
> The server encountered an internal error or misconfiguration and was unable to complete your request.
> Please contact the server administrator, [email protected][...] and inform them of the time the error occurred, and anything you might have done that may have caused the error.
> 
> ...



In der Leiste des IE erscheint dann:



> 500 Internal Server Error



Weiß jemand, was das ist?


----------



## technofreak (11 November 2004)

Aktuelle Anzeige:


> Routenverfolgung zu www.arcor-online.net [151.189.21.100]  über maximal 30 Abschnitte:
> 1    64 ms    81 ms    61 ms
> 2    59 ms    61 ms    60 ms
> 3    72 ms    72 ms    71 ms  m-sb1.M.DE.net.DTAG.DE [62.154.27.238]
> ...


Wie die Anzeige sagt , deren Server sind etwas "außer Tritt"


----------



## Heiko (11 November 2004)

Telekomunikacja schrieb:
			
		

> In der Leiste des IE erscheint dann:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja, das bedeutet, dass ein Fehler auf Seiten des Servers auftrat. Meist liegt das an einem defekten oder nicht ausführbaren Skript.
Du kannst da nix dagegen machen, die Schuld liegt beim Serverbetreiber: also abwarten und $Warmgetränk zu sich nehmen.


----------



## technofreak (11 November 2004)

z.Z geht gar nichts mehr , nicht mal ne Fehlermeldung , außer der vom Browser, dass nix da ist .....


----------

